

A Search Engine for Javascript, HTML, and CSS - RandyMarsh
https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=document.cookie/searchPage=1/sort=pop

======
rogerroger
Ha no way! So is this a list of all of optimizely's clients?

[https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=cdn.optimi...](https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=cdn.optimizely.com/searchPage=1/sort=pop)
all

Wonder what else this could be useful for?

